# Hallen der Reflexion



## -jp- (27. Februar 2010)

Nachdem ich nun einige Beiträge durchgeselen habe in der Hoffnung eine Antwort zu erhalten schreibe ich nun diesen Beitrag.

Für alle dies Interessiert ich habe einen Gearscore von 3976
und mein schlechtestes Itemlevel ist 200

Ab wann kann man denn in die Hallen der Reflexion (Hero) gehen.
Der Dungeonfinder sagt mir immernoch das mein Equip zu schlecht ist.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

Deine blauen Sachen gegen Epic umtauschen?


----------



## s0re (27. Februar 2010)

Du hast wahrscheinlich einfach noch zu viele 200er Items. Besorg dir einfach in der Seelenschmiede und der Grube von Saron Nonheroic bessere Items. Kannst dir ja ne Gruppe suchen, die das mehrmals machen würde.


----------



## -jp- (27. Februar 2010)

liegts wirklich an den blauen?
find ich ja schon etwas krass aba danke


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit einer Gruppe ohne LFG Tool?
Dann kommst du überall rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Oh man, es ist auch gut so das du nicht rein gehen kannst, sowas wie dich braucht man da net.

Du hast nix Gesockelt, verzaubert sonst was. Nen Dk mit Berserker auf der Waffe, lol.

Spiel dir lieber ne andere Klasse hoch, oder kauf dir eine, wie du magst.


----------



## lafuma (27. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ein dk mit berserker...[/font]


----------



## Lo1 (27. Februar 2010)

mach dir bitte Rune des gefallenen Kreuzfahrers auf die Waffe.. ist ja peinlich


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

lafuma schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein dk mit berserker...[/font]



Ich glaub der ihm das verzaubert hat, hat ihn richtig ausgelacht.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (27. Februar 2010)

bei so nem dk bin ich froh dass ich auf hordeseite spiele.
auf allianzseite scheint sowas ja öfter vorzukommen.

mit hdr sollte man schon einigermaßen ausgestattet sein, mit blauen sachen kommste da denk ich mal nich rein.


----------



## Amandea (27. Februar 2010)

Dir ist ja wohl klar das du mit dem Equip, ungesockelt und unverzaubert, gradezu die flamer herrausvorderst. Musst ja keine epischen Steine reinpacken, blaue reichen auch. Und ich finde es ziemlich frech das du auch noch fragst, ab welchen gs man dich da geflegt durchziehen kann. Lass dich von deiner Gilde durchziehen wenn du Klamotten haben willst. Unverzaubert und ungesockelt würd ich dich selbst mit gs 5k aus der Gruppe kicken.


----------



## martinmats (27. Februar 2010)

omg du hast weder sockel noch vz noch gürtelschnalle + berserker auf der waffe , armschienen schmieden lassen , kopf rücken etc für marken kaufen

und hast noch fragen ??

hmm lass mich raten du hast ne klasse auf 60 oder so gespielt und direkt nen dk gemacht , dann bist duch nordend gerusht und jetzt bobst du durch die inzen und nervst die anständigen spieler und schaust dir nichtmal deine klasse geschweigedenn deine möglichkeiten an bevor du gleich rumpostest -.-

Fazit .: Hirn einschalten und mal selber schaun .


----------



## -jp- (27. Februar 2010)

also ich finde verzauberungen sind ja jetzt auch so überwichtig wie sie hier dargestellt werden...
ja schon ist gefallener kreuzfahrer besser aber das beantwortet jetzt auch total meine frage

offensichtlich ist eine einfache antwort schon zuviel verlangt

schade

PS: und ja ich habe keine gürtelschnalle und verzauberung weil ich 4 der sachen heute erst bekommen habe


----------



## nussimaster (27. Februar 2010)

kannst klar das du da net reinkommst grün blau rüstung farm erst mal paar inis und naxx/ulduar dann kannst du auch rein habe die gruppe soll ca 16k an giercore haben für die ini aber sicher bin ich net


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Februar 2010)

farm dir marken und hol dir epic


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

martinmats schrieb:


> [Text]



Warum, Autohit reicht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jp, du hast antworten bekommen das dein Eq Scheiße ist, also kannste zufrieden sein.

Denke mal du hast weder ne Rota im Kampf, noch überhaupt irgendeinen Plan von Dks.


----------



## -jp- (27. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Warum, Autohit reicht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schön wenn wenigstens du denkst dass du denkst

und doch ich habe ne rota und fahre mit meinem total schlechten equip meist sogar am meisten schaden


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

-jp- schrieb:


> meist sogar am meisten schaden



Schlingdorntal campen zählt nicht.


----------



## -jp- (27. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Schlingdorntal campen zählt nicht.



nein ich rede von anderen hero instanzen wie zb pdc, ss, grube oda oculus


----------



## PumPam (27. Februar 2010)

> PS: und ja ich habe keine gürtelschnalle und verzauberung weil ich 4 der sachen heute erst bekommen hab



Wayne?


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn du Grube kannst, kannst du in normalerweise auch Hdr, es wird ca. gleich freigeschaltet vom Eq stand.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (27. Februar 2010)

ich spiele auch nen dk... ja es ist raus
ich bin aber hordler (juhuu)
und hab kein grün-blau ich kann dir nur raten:
les nen dk guide oder besser mehrere wenn du ihn nicht verstehst 
les nen deutschen dk guide am besten solltest du zum eq farmen 
erstmal auf unholy skillen das is am einfachsten zu bedienen von der
rota her und macht mehr dmg als blut find ich jedenfalls
wenn du denkst das du ein bisschen besser bist transe zur horde
we have cookies
ansonsten markenepix+pdc (evtl ak auch wenn tora zu hart ist ) vor ernsthaften inis 
mit gegnern wo du der gruppe als "noob" nur aufn geist gehst solltest du erst anfangen 
wenn du voll epic bist
und denkst das du die klasse halbwegs beherrscht


----------



## Topfkopf (27. Februar 2010)

Leute, ich bin am überlegen ob ich nen Link von diesem BEitrag in jeden beitrag posten soll der von GS handelt, nur um zu zeigen wie beknakct dieses Addon doch ist^^ ich meien seht auch diesen kerl an, der könnte vermutlich nciht mal Hogger solo machen ohne flask und heiltrank, aber GS sagt knappe 4k? Das sagt doch alles über das addon oder? 

An den TE: AB mit dir in die Grube von Saron, da geh ich jetzt auch öfters rein, da gibt es nette Sachen zu holen, seelenschmiede ist auch ganz gut, und ansonsten halt die anderen heros abfarmen für marken und dann das markenset holen.


----------



## Cheaters (27. Februar 2010)

PumPam schrieb:


> Wayne?



Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag!

Ansonsten einfach nur traurig... hier sieht man am Besten wie unfreundlicher die Community mit der Zeit wird

Zum Thema: Farm die low HC Instanzen ab und dann kauf dir für Triumphmarken T9, welches du dann unbedingt Verzaubern+Sockeln musst.

Und schau HIER mal rein, hier findest Guides zu Verzauberungen etc.


----------



## roroB4 (27. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oh man, es ist auch gut so das du nicht rein gehen kannst, sowas wie dich braucht man da net.
> 
> Du hast nix Gesockelt, verzaubert sonst was. Nen Dk mit Berserker auf der Waffe, lol.
> 
> Spiel dir lieber ne andere Klasse hoch, oder kauf dir eine, wie du magst.



Du musst ja der Hero schlechthin sein....lol
Ist nicht jeder n ProGamer und HardcoreRaider wie du

tz...tz...tz..tz..tzzzzz


----------



## Deathclaws09 (27. Februar 2010)

der weiss es doch auch nicht besser man musst ihn nit so fertig machen
gs hilft natürlich nicht jedem wenn ich ein anfänger bin und es einfach 
nicht besser weiss dann sollte es jemand erklären und nicht immer witze
machen. natürlich is das kein totaler mist mit gs es kann ne grobe richtlinie 
sein zum beispiel muss ich mir als raidlead keinen spieler mit 3k gs mehr 
angucken der mit nach icc will , aber bei gewissen sachen (zum beispiel fury warris
die da ne waffe so ziemlich die meisten gspunkte gibt immer im vorteil sind) 
sagt der gearscorenatürlich fast nix aus aber so schlecht um sich nen überblick 
zu verschaffen ist es echt nicht, aber für anfänger ungeeignet, da man auch 
mit pvp zeug zb viel gs punkte bekommen kann aber niemals in icc reinkommt.


----------



## Weissnet (27. Februar 2010)

-jp- schrieb:


> offensichtlich ist eine einfache antwort schon zuviel verlangt
> 
> schade





Willkommen zur WoW Communtiy ^^

Du musst alle rares durch epics ersetzt haben ehe das lfg Tool dich dafür anmelden lässt.
Mit der Waffen Vz haben se schon recht Berserker bringt Dir als Dk nit viel, aber den anderen low level crap zu enchanten /sockeln würde ich auch nit tun...das lohtn erst wenn man paar klamotten hat die man länger behält.
Nimm die flames nit so ernst mit Item Level 200 -213 enchants zu nutzen geschweige denn bei den ah preisen sachen zu sockeln, die sowieso fix wieder erneuert werden ist perlen vor die säue werfen.


zum Deathclaws sage ich nur eins.. die einfachste skillung ist blut 2 tasten rota *gähn* damit sollt man wenn dann anfangen.
Unholy ist um einiges komplexer und vor allem kommt es am end auf ner halben sekunde an um die rota nich komplett zu verhauen.
Mehr dmg macht unholy das ist wohl richtig, zumindest ist es bei mir auch so, aber einfacher ist blut


----------



## Deathclaws09 (27. Februar 2010)

natürlich aber bei mir haut blut vom schaden absolut nicht hin vom dmg her mit der rota an sich komm ich auch besser klar aber ich würd unholy empfehlen da das mehr schaden macht auch wenn das eq nicht so gut ist als blut dk verreckt man auch nicht so schnell aber der dmg in nem raid is einfach nicht so geil...


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (27. Februar 2010)

Hi...

Mit 200er Epic Gear sollte man in allen Inis reinkommen.
Sollte halt überall epische Klamotten sein... also fein Marken farmen und dann Klamotten kaufen.

Have fun


----------



## Jabaa (27. Februar 2010)

ls dk in heros am meisten dmg zu machen ist das einfachste der welt.

Selbst hogger zu töten ist schwerer^^.

Selbt dk tanks machen gut schaden.


Dks sind natürlich keine low bobs aber in normalen inis kann man nichts leichteres spielen ( habe selbst einen)


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

roroB4 schrieb:


> Du musst ja der Hero schlechthin sein....lol
> Ist nicht jeder n ProGamer und HardcoreRaider wie du
> 
> tz...tz...tz..tz..tzzzzz



Danke, weiß ich zu schätzen.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (27. Februar 2010)

@Cheaters



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben.Ist echt das letzte geworden was man hier für Antworten bekommt manchnmal.


----------



## gradof (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn man nur nach GS geht kommt man mit ca 4,2k rein.


----------



## Yamatora (27. Februar 2010)

-jp- schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun einige Beiträge durchgeselen habe in der Hoffnung eine Antwort zu erhalten schreibe ich nun diesen Beitrag.
> 
> Für alle dies Interessiert ich habe einen Gearscore von 3976
> und mein schlechtestes Itemlevel ist 200
> ...




Lass die ganzen Laberer einfach mal bei Seite. Schau lieber, dass Du Dich mit deinem DK beschäftigst und fit machst. Im Internet (auch im Buffed Forum) gibt es jede Menge über DKs, gute Skillungen, Verzauberungen und Equip nachzulesen. 
Aber es erfordert viel Lesearbeit und Erfahrungswerte beim Spielen, um ein richtig guter DK zu werden - wie halt bei jeder anderen Klasse auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (27. Februar 2010)

Ab Itemlevel 200 kommst Pdc Hero, SS und Grube Hero rein.
Ab Itemlevel 213 kommst per SnG Tool HdR Hero rein. d.H jedes Item (ausser Relikt und der Gleichen) sollte mindestens 200 sein; ein paar Items über 200 so das du auf das Durchschnittsitemlevel 213 kommst.

Um es in Gearscore auszudrücken, für HdR Hero per SNG Tool solltest du ungefähr einen Gearscore von 4300 haben. (Da aber Blizzard mit Itemlevel und nicht Gearscore misst, benutz lieber ein Add-on wie Altoholic oder Elitistgroup da siehst du dein Durchschnittsitemlevel und nicht in Gearscore).

Natürlich kommst ohne SnG Tool, per Portstein / Hinfliegen schon wesentlich früher rein.


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was seine Frage mit Skill oder DK Spielen zu tun hat. Jeder fängt mal an, sich auf 80 mit der Klasse auseinander zu setzten (zumindest was Sockeln und Verzaubern angeht).
Wie sein Equip schon aussagt, ist er noch nicht lange 80 und lernt noch, das Ihr Alleswisser aber jeden gleich durch den Mist ziehen müsst, statt objektive hilfreiche Tipps zu geben Flamed ihr jemanden nieder der nur eine einfache Frage gestellt hat.. schämt Euch.

Zu der Verzauberung auf seiner Waffe.. es könnte ja z.B der Fall sein das er selber VZ ist und ihm noch n Skillpunkt fehlte, oder jemandem aus der Gilde ein oder 2 Skillpunkte fehlten und er seine Waffe dafür zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Ich hab schon genügend Leute auf Alli sowie Horde Seite gesehen die ihr VZ auf der eigenen Waffe geskillt haben und somit ein Level 80 Untoter Diszpriest mit Kreuzfahrer auf der Waffe rumlief.. so what? geht es Euch wirklich sowas von an das Ihr Euch drüber aufregen müsst?


----------



## brot91 (27. Februar 2010)

blut macht auf mobgrp vllt nich so viel dmg aber ich hab festgestellt das auf singe target (wie ja die meisten bosse sind) mindestens gleichwertig sind, ausserdem halten blut dk dd mehr gegen aoe dmg aus wegen der selbstheilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narulein (27. Februar 2010)

Bonsaiblatt schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten



Deine Signatur sagt schon alles... Man merkt das heutzutage jeder an gutes Gear kommt und sobald man dann mal 2 EpixxXX0RrS hat, dann ist man automatisch der beste Spieler der Welt... 

Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich das einige Leutchen hier einfach nur dumm am rumflamen sind echt arm.. 
Aber man merkts an Menschen wie Nebola das ihr Charakter einfach nur aus.. Stuhl besteht (um es nicht so schlimm auszudrücken)
Solche Leutchen waren nie Anfänger und sind sowieso die Progamer himself..


----------



## Kersyl (27. Februar 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> farm dir marken und hol dir epic




Das istdas beste was du machen kannst. Geh rnd hero, und farm dich full äpox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightelfe (27. Februar 2010)

Jupp , ist leider so , besseres Eq findet man nur in besseren Inzen , darin wird man jedoch nur noch mitgenommen , wenn man gefälligst eben dieses bessere Eq bereits hat ...echt Ironie ...omg , der Großteil der Spieler hat echt inzwischen verpeilt , daß das ein Hobby sein soll und kein bezahlter Job , wo man dann großtun kann .
Merks auf meinem Server auch , nur noch alles über Gearscore etc ( hallo Herrschaften , GS sagt einem nur , welchen GS man hat , und diesen Wert haben leider sone Möchtegernpros festgelegt und als einzig wahre Bibel erklärt ...GS teilt einem leider nicht mit , wie gut der Spieler hinter dem Char seine Klasse überhaupt beherrscht !!! Und sobald Blizzards Dungeonfinder einem diese verdammten High Raids freischaltet , kann man diese auch schaffen , wenn man denn seine Klasse beherrscht ....ich würde zB keinen mitnehmen , der nen GS von über 55oo hat , wo man aber bereits an den Trashs merkt , der rafft das nicht !
Ausserdem waren HCs und Raids mal dazu gedacht , daß man vom Standart blauen 200er Krempel aufbaut auf lila 200er und dann höher , das sollten gewisse Elemente mal endlich wieder kapieren und Leute in Ruhe lassen , die vernünftig nachfragen ...auch über Sockel etc läßt sich bekanntermaßen streiten !
Denkt mal drüber nach ...


----------



## Baltusrol (27. Februar 2010)

hi,

warum in aller Welt willst du mit dem Equipment in HDR hero?

Völlig unabhängig vom GS - diese Ini  - vor allem auf Hero - wird durch DMG bestimmt und ist im Prinzip ein einziger Timerun.
Wenn alle anderen DD´s locker 5K fahren kann man dich ziehen, allerdings sollte auch der Tank und Heiler entsprechend auf Zack sein.

Farme diese Ini´s non hero ab und sammel Marken. Nach 3-4 Tagen solltest Du dann halbwegs anständiges Equipment haben.
Mach die daily´s und ggf. auch die Weekly´s -dann hast schnell T9 zusammen - und der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.

Btw.... eine der besten 2HD Waffen für Einsteider droppt in Grube Hero - oder wenn du auf DW Frost gehen willst ist Seelenschmiede Hero erste Wahl.

Cheers


----------



## DiemoX (27. Februar 2010)

Schüsch, ein Anfänger failt und alle hauen drauf Ich finds witztig, aber Leute auch ihr wart mal totale Eimer in diesem Game


----------



## Akusai (27. Februar 2010)

Naja um auch mal Senf loszuwerden,
sockel und verzauberungen wurden ja schon angsprochen.
auf einer seite kann ich verstehen dass du den blauen kram nicht verzaubern willst oder sockel aber das ist absolut nicht im sinne das games glaub ich^^
also ich kann dir leider keine auskunft über des itemlevelcap von HdR geben aber ich sag mal dass du dir den mops verdienen solltest!
auf dem weg dahin gibtst du das geld das du verdienst (13gold pro run glaub ich) und noch n bissl was für verzauberungen aus und steine
die marken gehen natürlich auch gleich weg, für items!!(wenn du genug zusammen hast) und wenn auf dem weg dahin das miracel LfG-Tool dich doch in die HdR lässt hast du es geschaft^-^
t9 ohne helm besorgen dafür den 245iger kaufen,
ruf farmen mit wappen rock.


sollte dir das nicht schnellgenug gehen musst du dich leider von deiner gilde schleifen lassen.
leider wird dich niemand soo mitnehmen aus reiner gruppenauffüllsucht.


----------



## Shadria (10. März 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> ...
> Ab Itemlevel 213 kommst per SnG Tool HdR Hero rein. d.H jedes Item (ausser Relikt und der Gleichen) sollte mindestens 200 sein; ein paar Items über 200 so das du auf das Durchschnittsitemlevel 213 kommst.
> 
> Um es in Gearscore auszudrücken, für HdR Hero per SNG Tool solltest du ungefähr einen Gearscore von 4300 haben.
> ...


Das reicht anscheinend nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab die letzen Wochen so nebenbei meinen Mage-Twink bißchen ausgerüstet (angefangen mit non-hero, paar gecraftete Items, dann hero-Ini's und noch Markenzeugs)

Stand der Dinge: Gearscore (wah wie ich das Worte hasse^^) ist nun 4357. Alles Epics mit Itemlevel 200-245. Ich hab nun einen Itemlevel-Schnitt von 215, aber: das doofe SnG-Tool lässt mich immer noch nicht in HdR(h) rein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. März 2010)

hast du schon die pre quest gemacht um in HDR rein zu kommen ??? ohne pre kein HDR ? falls ja dann habs über lesen ^^


----------



## Shadria (10. März 2010)

Gothic..... einen Moment hast mich ins grübeln gebracht. Jetzt hab ich aber nochmal extra eingeloggt und geschaut: Pre-Q ist abgeschlossen. Wäre aber eine gute Erklärung ansonsten gewesen. Danke trotzdem für den Hinweis.

Edit: es steht übrigens auch im Tooltip des Dungeonfinders wenn ich auf HdR(h) gehe: "Ihr könnt die Warteschlange für diesen Dungeon nicht betreten. Ihr müsst euch bessere Ausrüstung zulegen"


----------



## Blinx (11. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oh man, es ist auch gut so das du nicht rein gehen kannst, sowas wie dich braucht man da net.
> 
> Du hast nix Gesockelt, verzaubert sonst was. Nen Dk mit Berserker auf der Waffe, lol.
> 
> Spiel dir lieber ne andere Klasse hoch, oder kauf dir eine, wie du magst.




seeeeeeeeehr konstruktiv, der junge kann an dir wachsen... -.-


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oh man, es ist auch gut so das du nicht rein gehen kannst, sowas wie dich braucht man da net.
> 
> Du hast nix Gesockelt, verzaubert sonst was. Nen Dk mit Berserker auf der Waffe, lol.
> 
> Spiel dir lieber ne andere Klasse hoch, oder kauf dir eine, wie du magst.



leider gibts keinen BrainScore, bei dem man einen Minimum an Anstand, Respekt oder Toleranz vor anderen Leuten braucht, um hier posten zu können.

Manchmal wär's echt von Nöten.


----------



## Karius (11. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oh man, es ist auch gut so das du nicht rein gehen kannst, sowas wie dich braucht man da net.
> Du hast nix Gesockelt, verzaubert sonst was. Nen Dk mit Berserker auf der Waffe, lol.
> Spiel dir lieber ne andere Klasse hoch, oder kauf dir eine, wie du magst.



Pfui, böses Nebola, Aus!

Schön nett sein zu den ganzen Neuen. Die sind sonst ganz draurig und müssen weinen.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (11. März 2010)

lol wie er gleich wieder geflamed wird, nur weil er noch am gear farmen ist und sich erstmal mit seiner klasse einspielen muss, 
heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er ein noob ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten ihr roxx0rs bleibt mit eurem triumphmarken + erste 4 icc bosse equip (imba gs!) auf eurem hdz-drachen mit jenkins titel
und wappenrock des entdeckers auf dem dala brunnen, weil ihr ja so gigantischen skill habt und alle anderen bobs sind :0


btt: einfach schön paar hcs machen, t9 + trinket + ring für triumphmarken kaufen + waffe aus grube hc und dann sollte es eigentlich gehen


----------



## STAR1988 (11. März 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> lol wie er gleich wieder geflamed wird, nur weil er noch am gear farmen ist und sich erstmal mit seiner klasse einspielen muss,





DiemoX schrieb:


> Schüsch, ein Anfänger failt und alle hauen drauf Ich finds witztig, aber Leute auch ihr wart mal totale Eimer in diesem Game



Dacht ich mir auch... schon arm irgendwie ^^


----------



## Karius (11. März 2010)

Spiel die 3 Inis einfach mal auf Normal durch. Da gibts auch schon schöne Sachen und dann sollte es auch mit der hero version klappen.


----------



## leonardot1311 (11. März 2010)

nussimaster schrieb:


> kannst klar das du da net reinkommst grün blau rüstung farm erst mal paar inis und naxx/ulduar dann kannst du auch rein habe die gruppe soll ca 16k an giercore haben für die ini aber sicher bin ich net




Say what ?

Pisa-Studie for the win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EisblockError (11. März 2010)

-jp- schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun einige Beiträge durchgeselen habe in der Hoffnung eine Antwort zu erhalten schreibe ich nun diesen Beitrag.
> 
> Für alle dies Interessiert ich habe einen Gearscore von 3976
> und mein schlechtestes Itemlevel ist 200
> ...



tut mir leid aber ich habe mir dein Equip nochmal angeschaut, auch wenn du jetzt steine drinne hast, hast du nichts verzaubert.

Und dein Equip ist wirklich zu schlecht für HDR, jedenfals wenn man es ohne bug spielt.


----------



## Roter Adler (11. März 2010)

also ich erinnere mich leute mit 42XX gesehen zu haben. denke das du nah dran bist.


----------



## Netdog (11. März 2010)

hat zwar nix mit dem Topic zu tun aber...

@Nebula92

hör auf die leute zu flamen... also ob du nie angefangen hättest und als Progamer auf die Welt gekommen wärst...

echt so leute wie dich kann man echt nich ausstehn...


----------



## madmurdock (11. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oh man, es ist auch gut so das du nicht rein gehen kannst, sowas wie dich braucht man da net.
> 
> Du hast nix Gesockelt, verzaubert sonst was. Nen Dk mit Berserker auf der Waffe, lol.
> 
> Spiel dir lieber ne andere Klasse hoch, oder kauf dir eine, wie du magst.



<3

Er wollte bestimmt nur "Enchanting" skillen. Also auch von meiner Seite: lern erst mal zu spielen, lies n Guide. Leute wie du sind Schuld, dass es zu Gearcheck, GS, Pseudepros und weiterem Mist gekommen ist.
Sad but true.


----------



## Bighorn (11. März 2010)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen die 3 neuen Inis auf Nonhero abzufarmen ehe da auf Hero gehst?


----------



## blindhai (11. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn du Grube kannst, kannst du in normalerweise auch Hdr, es wird ca. gleich freigeschaltet vom Eq stand.





~Nephertiri~ schrieb:


> Mit 200er Epic Gear sollte man in allen Inis reinkommen.
> Sollte halt überall epische Klamotten sein... also fein Marken farmen und dann Klamotten kaufen.





Weissnet schrieb:


> Du musst alle rares durch epics ersetzt haben ehe das lfg Tool dich dafür anmelden lässt.





Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ab Itemlevel 200 kommst Pdc Hero, SS und Grube Hero rein.
> Ab Itemlevel 213 kommst per SnG Tool HdR Hero rein. d.H jedes Item (ausser Relikt und der Gleichen) sollte mindestens 200 sein; ein paar Items über 200 so das du auf das Durchschnittsitemlevel 213 kommst.



Alles nett geraten aber leider falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beweis

Damit darf ich mittlerweile auch per Dungeonbrowser in HDR Hero. Ich habe als letztes den Ringe getauscht und seitdem gehts! Itemdurchschnitt mit T9 Handschuhe und Hose ist 216, müsste daher mit dem *Durchschnittslevel* zu tun haben *vermut*. Daher hat Ohmnia auch teilweise Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




Bighorn schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen die 3 neuen Inis auf Nonhero abzufarmen ehe da auf Hero gehst?



Das ist überhaupt DIE Idee aber die meisten scheinen nicht zu wissen, dass man dort auch Embleme und sogar Items bekommen kann die ganz gut sind. Aber das wäre ja auch zu einfach...nonhero ist ja blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hinzursonne (11. März 2010)

Naja, dein Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter will aber nun auch mein Senf dazu geben was die meinsten schreiben ist quatsch man brauch sicher kein Überequip (geschweige, denn Epics um so richtig "rumzuroxxorn"). Es sollte aber Klassenverständnis und ein gewisser Erfahrungsreichtum vorhanden sein und der ist leider Gottes wie viele geschrieben haben bei dir einfach nicht vorhanden. Das A und O, wenn man einen Char frisch auf 80 bringt ist, dass Hitcap bringt bei allen Klassen am meisten DPS (sollte das Cap nicht erreicht sein) und dann bluten mir wirklich die Augen, wenn ich sehe das du dir 32 AP Steine reinhaust.... DAS GEHT SO NICHT! Ich habe Verständnis dafür, wenn man zu Beginn nicht soviel Gold ausgeben will für Steine aber das nein... Du brichst mir mein schwarzes Kriegerherz! Stärke muss her (Ich glaube ArP ist ja nicht so dick fürn DK aber da möchte ich mich nich ganz soweit aussem Fenster lehnen).
Also ums nochmal kurz zu machen komm endlich auf 8% Hit (sollte es ja auch fürn DK sein, wenn nicht go in ein anständiges Forum such dir en Guide und lies ihn[Elitist Jerks find ich ja klasse <- Google und so]) Sockel deine Items anständig und Vz. ist auch ne nette Sache und naja solltest du was anständiges hörn wollen ausser Flames dann biste in dem Buffed Forum leider falsch, weil die hellsten treiben sich hier nich rum...
Wie dem auch sei wünsche noch eine schöne Nacht und jetzt könnt ihr weiterflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## wowoo (11. März 2010)

-jp- schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun einige Beiträge durchgeselen habe in der Hoffnung eine Antwort zu erhalten schreibe ich nun diesen Beitrag.
> 
> Für alle dies Interessiert ich habe einen Gearscore von 3976
> und mein schlechtestes Itemlevel ist 200
> ...



Es kommt glaub ich nicht darauf an ob alles epic oder itemlevel 200 is. Mit meinem Pala Twink der vor 2 Tagen 80 geworden is komm ich schon rein und der hat 187 - 245 itemlevel Sachen an..


----------



## DeluxeOne (11. März 2010)

öhm ich hab jetzt net alles durchgelesen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere bin ich direkt nach grube hdr hero gegangen deshalb frage ich einfach mal kurz und knapp hast du eventuell vergessen die quest in der grube abzugeben ? wenn ja erklärt es zu 100 % warum du net hdr rein kommst falls nein das übliche epixs bla bla steinchen etc und shclag mich tot ^^

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen fals nicht , passiert ^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (11. März 2010)

Hab nen Itm-Lvl-Durchschnitt von 215 mit meinem Bären, habe nichts unter 200 an, eben komplett t9 und 245er-Götze/Ring. GS dürfte so bei 4,4k liegen und komm trotzdem nicht rein, worum ich aber ziemlich froh bin. :x
Mit meiner Schamanin war es damals das selbe Spiel. Erst ab ca 219+ kam ich hinein.


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Schüsch, ein Anfänger failt und alle hauen drauf Ich finds witztig, aber Leute auch ihr wart mal totale Eimer in diesem Game



Das ist nur bitter traurig...


----------



## redapple1 (11. März 2010)

Yamatora schrieb:


> Lass die ganzen Laberer einfach mal bei Seite. Schau lieber, dass Du Dich mit deinem DK beschäftigst und fit machst. Im Internet (auch im Buffed Forum) gibt es jede Menge über DKs, gute Skillungen, Verzauberungen und Equip nachzulesen.
> Aber es erfordert viel Lesearbeit und Erfahrungswerte beim Spielen, um ein richtig guter DK zu werden - wie halt bei jeder anderen Klasse auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann Dir nur Recht geben!!! Unmöglich was sich die Mehrheit der Leute hier erlaubt... Im RL würde sich das keiner trauen solche Antworten, auf eine einfach gestellte Frage zu geben.

Aber das Internet machts möglich sich so zu verhalten ist halt schön Anonym.


----------



## Eism@n (11. März 2010)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> DiemoX, on 27 February 2010 - 21:02, said:
> ...



ach quatsch, alle die drauf rum hauen, wussten schon seit anfang an zu 100% wie man eine klasse spielt, welche vz etc.

/ironie off

nein im ernst, am besten ist du gehst mal die anderen hero inis und sammelst marken. dafür holst dir dann die lila klamotten. erstens kriegste die marken mit dem zufalls-dungeon schnell zusammen und wenn du dann noch durch zufall in seelenschmiede oder grube kommst, kannste da auch vielleicht noch was abstauben. und schwup di wupp kannste auch in hdr gehen.

mfg

der eisM@N


----------



## vip2k (11. März 2010)

Wiedemal traurig sehen zu müssen wie mache Leute meinen von Ihrer Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Anders kann man nicht erklären warum man statt auf eine Frage (ja richtig wir alle haben gelernt es gibt keine dummen Fragen nur dumme Antworten) zu antworten lieber seine Zeit damit verbingt Beiträge wie "Man bist du n Noob" oder "Mach dich nicht lächerlich"..bla bla zu posten.
Leute habt Ihr langeweile oder seit ihr einfach unterm IQ (Intelligenzquotient für die meisten muss man das hier ja noch Buchstabieren) von Knäckebrot??

Jeder hat mit dem Spiel mal angefangen...AUCH IHR

Also denkt mal bissl nach bevor ihr son hirnlosen Dünnschiss postet.


Inhaltlich stimmts ja teilweise sogar, also warum nicht sachlich bleiben beim posten? 
Einfach das geflame weglassen und siehe da der Thread hätte nich massig seiten wo nur 1 sinnvoll ist und der rest Aufpollitur der Egos der jeweiligen Poster.
Eier kraulen könnt ihr euch zuhause auffer Couch....

Gruß VIP


----------



## Paladom (11. März 2010)

Also entschuldigt bitte, aber...

ich habe wenig verständnis dafür, wenn sich ein blau equipter Spieler in den letzten drei Inis des aktuellen Kontents auch noch im heroischen Modus einnisten will.

In der Seelenschmiede, der Grube von Saron und in den Hallen der Refelxion droppen auch non-heroisch epische Items. Damit kann man sich prima ausrüsten. Das gleiche gilt für die Prüfung der Champions.

Ich für meinen Teil hätte mich sicherlich nicht getraut, mit minderwertigem Equip andere Spieler zu verärgern oder gar zu belästigen indem ich mich quasi durch höhere Instanzen ziehen lasse. Das nennt man nämlich leechen. In diesem Fall Items.

Wenn man also gerade 80 wird, Anfänger oder nicht, dann geht man solange PDC (non-hc/hc), bis man entsprechendes Equip hat, heroische Instanzen gehen zu können, ohne dass man von anderen gezogen werden muss. 

Gleiches gilt für den Endkontent, also Eiskronenzitadelle (10er / 25er). Aktueller Fall in unserer Gilde: Wir gehen als 10er Gruppe in ICC. NAch den ersten zwei Wipes schaut man sich die Leute mal an und sieht. dass einer einen GearScore von 4200 hat ( Ich hasse GS, aber immerhin sagt es spontan etwas über den Itemdurchschnitt aus). Das ist natürlich viel zu wenig. Warum geht man da mit? Schämt man sich da nicht? Also ich würde mich schämen, denn damit zieht man in ICC keinen Hering vom Teller, sondern nur die Gruppe runter. Und dann wird man mit Verständnislosigkeit bestraft, wenn man einen Austausch vorschlägt... Der andere hat zwar einen GearScore von 5200, fährt aber nur 1,5k dps im Schnitt. Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass das mal absolut nicht ausreicht in ICC. Warum fährt er nur 1,5k dps? Weil er eigentlicht Heiler ist, aber gerne Damage machen möchte, leider aber kein dd-Equip hat. AAAARGH. Was geht???

Denkt mal nach wie es damals in Classic oder BC war. Hat da irgendwer nen frischen 70er mit nach Kara genommen? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Paladom schrieb:


> Also entschuldigt bitte, aber...
> 
> ich habe wenig verständnis dafür, wenn sich ein blau equipter Spieler in den letzten drei Inis des aktuellen Kontents auch noch im heroischen Modus einnisten will.
> 
> ...



Bin genau deiner Meinung...

aber gut, leute wie der te checken nicht dass sie dort nur rumgeschliffen werden... Fauler casual halt...
bin deiner u nebolas meinung... hdr-hero ist wie ein 5-mann raid... von der schwierigkeit her vergleichbar wie icc bis saurfang... würde da auch lieber erstmal paar pdc/nh items holen bevor ich dort reingehe...

Edit: Viele heutige Spieler haben keine Ahnung von Vanilla/BC weil sie mit Wotlk angefangen haben...


----------



## Tikume (11. März 2010)

Ich persönlich will gar nicht in Instanzen landen die für meinen Char nicht geeignet sind. Über die Zufallsfunktion hat man ja auch selbst keine Steuerungsmöglichkeit, also ist diese Einschränkung für mich als Spieler positiv.
Ich würde abkotzen wenn ich mit nem Grün/Blau Equippten Char in HDR Hero landen würde.

Und wer das trotzdem will kann immer noch den alten Weg gehen ohne den Finder.


----------



## Regine55 (11. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde abkotzen wenn ich mit nem Grün/Blau Equippten Char in HDR Hero landen würde.




100% zustimm!


----------



## Kev_S (11. März 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil bin selbt mit meinem icc25 tank dudu kein Fan von Hdr ... Ich kriegs getankt, der Heiler kriegt mich verheilt aber spätestens dann scheiterts meist an zu wenig damage ... Ich könnte mich jedes Mal aufregen wenn ich random da rein komme und sehe das bestimmte leute den random debuff nich haben, weil sie in hdr rein wollten -.- da weis ich schon was Sache ist


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Kev_S schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin selbt mit meinem icc25 tank dudu kein Fan von Hdr ... Ich kriegs getankt, der Heiler kriegt mich verheilt aber spätestens dann scheiterts meist an zu wenig damage ... Ich könnte mich jedes Mal aufregen wenn ich random da rein komme und sehe das bestimmte leute den random debuff nich haben, weil sie in hdr rein wollten -.- da weis ich schon was Sache ist



Yo fragmal... ich hasse nichts mehr als solche Schmarotzer quasi durch die Inni rumzuchauffieren... meistens frag ich die person einfach zu leaven, oder ich leave einfach...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Yo fragmal... ich hasse nichts mehr als solche Schmarotzer quasi durch die Inni rumzuchauffieren... meistens frag ich die person einfach zu leaven, oder ich leave einfach...



Und du Regst dich darüber auf das die Com Scheiße ist? Ich meine selbst in HdR kann man locker einen Ziehen und wenn der DF meint das Equip ist dafür ok wo ist das Problem? Ihr stellt euch aber auch immer an oO


----------



## Thimothy (11. März 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Schüsch, ein Anfänger failt und alle hauen drauf Ich finds witztig, aber Leute auch ihr wart mal totale Eimer in diesem Game




Du hast vollkommen recht ^^
Und die die hier am anfang am lautesten schreien waren warscheinlich die grössten boon´s und glauben, heute wo sie mal was darstellen schreien zu müssen......löl!

Für solche Leute gibts keine Tablette..........Zäpfchen !!!!

Zurück zum Thema:
Schau auch mal mit dem Addon Atlasloot was du dir herstellen lassen kanst und was du schönes für marken bekommst!
Viel Erfolg ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Ja genau das regt mich ja auf.... ganz genau... auch ich war mal ein Anfänger, aber anders als der TE und die meisten derzeitigen Anfänger hab ich mich anders benommen:
Ich hab mir mühsam mein equip von nonheros, über crafting (wochenlanges farmen) und heros (dungeonequip) gefarmt bevor ich nach monaten überhaupt fuss in karazhan fassen konnte... heute wird einer 80, macht 3 tage dailies und will direkt nach icc... Wieso soll ich mir den A*** abmühen für meinen Char und so dahergelaufene wie den TE rumkutschieren?... ich bin nich die Wohlfahrt... 

Flachzange, Tablette, Zäpfchen, boons... ich meine schauts euch doch mal selber an... 

Nene solche (wohlgemerkt, nur solche, nicht alle lowequipten) lowequippten sind ne frechheit....<- UND GENAU DIE MACHEN DAS GAME KAPUTT

@Radulf

Das ist es ja... du kannst entweder normal über Lfg-Tool darein. Oder falls dein Itemlvl nich genug für lfg ist, dann kannst halt so hinfliegen und ner gruppe joinen... 

PS: In WoW kommt von nix nur nix... is ne eiserne Faustregel... Wer für seinen Char nichts leisten will, der wird nicht weit kommmen...


----------



## Karius (11. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich persönlich will gar nicht in Instanzen landen die für meinen Char nicht geeignet sind.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Hab ich mich als Ele angemeldet, kam ich in irgendeine Rotzhero, hab ich mich als Resto angemeldet kam ich in HdR. Als Resto ist der erste Boss einfach nicht machbar wenn das Equip noch nicht stimmt. Durch den Fear einfach nichts zu holen. 

Ist echt super wenn du statt "hi" gleich mal schreiben darfst, dass das wohl mit dir und hier heilen nichts wird. 

Die Zugangsbeschränkung hat schon einen Sinn. Auch wenn sie bestimmt noch ein bisschen verfeinert werden kann.


----------



## Thimothy (11. März 2010)

Ich habs ja gesehen!!

Aber muss man wirklich gleich so über einen los ziehen ? 
Echt ma so machts doch keinen spass!
Sei Ehrlich wenn dir das ein besser equipter in icc sagt verroll dich du knoob wir wollen schnell durch?
Blinkst du auch mal denk ich ? 
Mann kanns auch anders sagen. das meinte ich!!


----------



## Lari (11. März 2010)

Frage des TE's beantwortet, /report und ein hoffentlich baldiger Close.
Ich kann mir die Posts mancher Leute nicht mehr lange durchlesen ohne selbst ausfallend zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimaha1971 (11. März 2010)

@Lari Ich kann mir genau vorstellen wenn du meinst geht mit ähnlich.

Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## Atherioth (11. März 2010)

Also ich sage mal so: Ich habe keine Ahnung, wonach Blizzard bemisst, wann man in die 3 neuen Heros, speziell HdR hero gehen darf, Fakt ist, dass ich mit meinem neuesten 80er (Pala, aktuell Retri, Gearscoe 3700 knapp) schon rein dürfte, dass das natürlich keinen Sinn macht ist mir klar, aber nach dem Gear kann es jedenfalls nicht wirklich gehen. das Einzige was ich habe ist die 219er Axt aus PdC Hero, jetzt neu 232er T9 Handschuhe und sonst alles ilvl 200 oder niedriger, aber ich könnte schon rein.
Bei meinem Schurken konnte ich z.B. mit 4pT9 232er noch nicht rein, das weiß ich noch.. sehr komisch


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2010)

Was zur Hölle geht eigentlich in euch vor, besonders die "netten" Leute auf der ersten Seite. Ein User hat eine Frage gestellt, das gibt euch noch lange nicht das recht ihn in Grund und Boden zu schreiben. Gut gemeinte Tips ja, über jemanden lustig und ihn runter machen nein. 

Danke an die Leute, die vernünftig geantwortet haben. Ich hoffe die Frage des TE ist beantwortet, ich mache zu bevor noch mehr Vögel meinen sie müßten sich aufspielen.


----------

